# هل يوجد مجمعات شمسية في السعودية ؟



## asfour41 (27 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 

ارجو ممن يعرف اي معلومات عن الطاقة الشمسية في السعودية واستخدامها في المجال الحراري ان يدلني على من يعمل بها ... وشكرا ..


----------



## سبع الليل (28 مارس 2008)

*توجد في منطقة الرياض والمنطقة الشرقية وهذا المشروع أسس من فترة طويلة 

لاكن ليس لدي أي خلفية عنه *


----------



## الرائد99 (28 مارس 2008)

هناك القرية الشمسية والقريبة من العاصمة الرياض


----------



## asfour41 (29 مارس 2008)

لم اقصد في سؤالي القرية الشمسية او المشاريع الكبرى .. 

ماقصدته هو ... انا كمواطن عادي اذا


----------



## asfour41 (29 مارس 2008)

لم اقصد في سؤالي القرية الشمسية او المشاريع الكبرى .. 

ماقصدته هو ... انا كمواطن عادي اذا اردت تركيب مجمع شمسي في بيتي لتسخين الماء ( مثل الدول الاخرى ) فهل يوجد لدينا في السعودية شركات لبيع هذه الاجهزة ؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (29 مارس 2008)

عزيزي asfour41
خلال الشهر الخامس سأزور المملكة وسأكون في الرياض ، إذا كنت ترغب في المعلومات التفصيلية سأكون في خدمتك . وسأتصل بك فور وصولي ....
سيتم افتتاح المكتب بإذن الله ، للعمل هناك وستكون جميع المعروضات جاهزة للتقديم فوراً ..
يمكنك مبدئياً إرسال رسالة خاصة إلى وتضمينها عنوانك البريدي وربما الالكتروني الخاص ، من ثم الحصول على المعلومات التي تريدها .


----------



## asfour41 (29 مارس 2008)

اخي عصام نور الدين كنت على وشك ان ارسل لك رسالة خاصة ولكن بسبب عدد مشاركاتي المنخفضة فانه لايسمح لي ارسال رسائل خاصة .. لذلك استطيع ان اسألك هنا .. 
سؤالي هو ... هل سيتواجد لديكم المجمعات المسطحة والمجمعات الانبوبية وهل ستكون مجمعات المانية ام ماذا ؟؟ .. وماهي المجالات التي تنصحني ان استخدم المجمعات الشمسية فيها ضمن اجواء المملكة طبعا .. 
فمثلا نحن في المملكة نضع الخزان على السطح فنحصل على مياه حارة جدا في الصيف ولذلك فلا فائدة من استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في هذا المجال .. فماهي المجالات التي تنصحني بها ؟؟ وهل سيكون مكتبكم في الرياض ام اين ؟؟


----------



## asfour41 (29 مارس 2008)

سؤال آخر ... من المعلوم ان الطاقة الشمسية يمكن استخدامها كهربائيا او حراريا ... فهل سيتوفر لديكم كلا المجالين ؟؟


----------



## عصام نورالدين (31 مارس 2008)

وهل تحتاج الماء الساخن في الصيف فقط ؟ أم يلزمك في الشتاء أيضاً ؟ أيهما أكثر ضرورة؟؟؟
لذلك لا بد من وجود المجمعات الشمسية لتسخين الماء طوال العام .
والخزان يجب أن يكون معزولاً حتى لا نخسر الحرارة ليلاً.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (31 مارس 2008)

طبعاً يا عزيزي ............
لدينا الألواح الحرارية لتسخين الماء والألواح الكهرضوئية لتوليد الكهرباء ......
ما هي الاستطاعة المطلوبة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## asfour41 (31 مارس 2008)

قبل ان نتحدث عن الاستطاعة المطلوبة لندرس الامر والجدوى منه .. 

في السعودية يحصل اغلب السكان على مائهم الساخن عن طريق السخانات الكهربائية .. ومن المعروف ان سعر الكهرباء في السعودية منخفض جدا ... فما هي فائدتي اذا كنت سأركب اجهزة طاقة شمسية ذات كلفة تأسيسية عالية ربما لااستردها الا بعد 10 سنوات ..!!. ربما يكون من الاوضح لو اعطيتني متوسط اسعار اللوح الحراري حتى استطيع ان اقارن بين حالة التسخين الكهربائي وحالة التسخين الشمسي ..


----------



## عصام نورالدين (31 مارس 2008)

سعر سخان الماء ذي الأنابيب المفرغة صنع الصين في حدود 600 إلى 900 دولار حسب استطاعته .
سعر سخان الماء ذي اللاقط المسطح صنع سوري في حدود 550 إلى 800 دولار حسب استطاعته .
فما هو سعر الكهرباء .... وماهي قيمة الفاتورة أو الاستهلاك الشهري من أجل السخان الكهربائي ؟؟
إذا وصل الاستهلاك الشهري إلى 70 دولار فهذا يعني أن سعر السخان يمكن تعويضه خلال سنة واحدة فقط ( متوسط عام ).


----------



## عصام نورالدين (31 مارس 2008)

وأنا عندما سألتك عن الاستطاعة إنما كنت أقصد استطاعة الحمل الكهربائي ، من أجل المجمعات الكهرضوئية .


----------



## asfour41 (31 مارس 2008)

نعم يمكن تعويض التكلفة التأسيسية في حال كان العمل على طول السنة ... في كامل فصل الصيف نحن لانضطر ابدا لتشغيل السخان الكهربائي .. ونأخذ المياه الساخنة مباشرة , ويبقى فقط شهرين بالسنة يمكن ان نضطر فيهم لتشغيل السخان الكهربائي وفي هذه الحالة فاننا يمكن ان نبدل الطاقة الكهربائية في هذين الشهرين بالطاقة الشمسية فاذا احتسبنا ان متوسط فاتورة الكهرباء في الشهر 70 دولار واذا فرضنا بأننا سنستخدم من هذه ال70 , مابعادل 40 دولار لتدفئة الماء .. واذا اعتبرت ان سعر اللاقط الشمسي 700 دولار ... ففي هذه الحالة فانني احتاج الى مايعادل 9 سنوات حتى استرد التكلفة التأسيسية !!!!! 

عذرا اخي عصام ... آسف على الاثقال عليك ولكن هذه الاسئلة تراودني منذ مدة ... فأنا مهندس ميكانيك مختص بالطاقات المتجددة .. وحاصل على ماستر بالطاقة الشمسية من المانيا .. وما أسعى اليه هو الاقتناع باستخدام هذه التقنية في بلدي السعودية .. فأرجو منك المساعدة .. لانني اذا اقنعت فسأكون اول من يأتي الى مكتبكم ويركب من اجهزتكم ..


----------



## عصام نورالدين (1 أبريل 2008)

عزيزي
انا مسرور جداً بهذا التعارف اللطيف . وهذا يشجعني أكثر للقاء والمزيد من الحوار الفعال العلمي في سبيل إنجاح فكرة إذا كان لها جدوى فعلية فأنا أيضاً مهندس ميكانيك ، ومهتم جداً بالطاقات البديلة والمتجددة والحفاظ على البيئة .......أدرس وأعمل في هذا المجال منذ 1996 ...وكلما تطورت وتنوعت التكنولوجيا المستخدمة كلما ازداد شغفي واهتمامي ...

الحوار لا يحقق أهدافه إذا كان متقطعاً .....
الأفكار يجب أن تكون متسلسلة وشاملة ...كما تكون دراسة أي فكرة من أولها .....
هل تعتقد أن الخزان العادي الموجود على سطح المبنى الذي تسكن فيه فعال في تسخين المياه التي تستخدم في المنزل ؟؟
أنا عشت في الرياض وكان الذي يدخل إلى الحمام قبل غيره يستهلك معظم الماء الساخن في الخزان ، ولا يبقى لمن بعده إلا القليل ، حتى في الصيف ...
اللاقط الشمسي يسرع تسخين المياه بسبب ضآلة حجم الماء في الأنابيب ، وهكذا تكون العملية فعالة ..
أما عن استخدام الماء في المطابخ ففي الشتاء ينبغي أن درجة حرارة الماء أكثر من 40 ، وهذا لن يتحقق في الخزان العادي ولكنه مؤكد في اللاقط .
وكما أسلفت : ينبغي أن يكون الخزان معزولاً حتى لا تبرد المياه في الليل .وهذا الأمر مطلوب في الدارتين المغلقة والمفتوحة ، وإذا كان معزولاً فلن يسخن في النهار . .
كما أن تطبيق التدفئة والتبريد بواسطة التمديد تحت الأرضيات له مردود إيجابي ......

إذا كان المطلوب هو فقط تخفيض الفاتورة ، فهذا أمر بعيد عن العلمية والواقعية في الطرح ...
الأمر يتعدى ذلك : إنه تخفيض من استهلاك السكان للطاقات التي تهدر ، والتخفيف من الانبعاثات ، والنظرة بعيدة المدى لاعتبارات غير منظورة وهي حماية الموارد لكي لا تنضب بسرعة ، أما الاعتماد على الموارد المتجددة فإنه سيكون حليفاً مساهماً في التخفيف من أعباء تنفيذ المشاريع الكبرى للإمداد بالطاقة .
ألا تعتقد أن محطات توليد الطاقة تكلف أكثر بكثير من الكلفة اللحظية ....؟ 
إن نزع المحطات القديمة وإنشاء محطات جديدة يعادل خمسة أضعاف التشغيل والصيانة، فضلاً عن استهلاك الوقود ..
وتلويث البيئة .........


----------



## asfour41 (1 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم .. بارك الله بك وبمجهودك الرائع .. 

بالنسبة لموضوع ان الماء تنتهي من اول شخص فهو موضوع غير دقيق صيفا لاننا نمر في فصل الصيف هنا بمراحل نحس فيها اننا بحاجة الى تبريد الماء وليس تسخينه ( بانعدام فكرة خلط الماء , فكل الماء يصبح حار ) . 

نحن متفقون على مبدأ الطاقة والبيئة والازمة العالمية وثقب الاوزون وغير ذلك من الشعارات التي درسناها في الجامعة كثيرا والتي اؤمن بها بشدة وادعو الى الحد منها ... ولكن هل تعتقد اخي الكريم بأن شعبنا العربي يعي هذه المبادئ ؟؟ انا اؤمن بأن لا احد يقدم على تركيب الاجهزة الشمسية الا لفكرة توفيرية معينة في مخيلته .. وهذا الكلام ينطبق ايضا على اوروبا .. الجدوى الاقتصادية هي الاساس .. 

وقد آمنت قبل فترة بمبدأ استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في التدفئة .. ولكن هذا المبدأ مالبث ان تشتت لدي بسبب الجدوى الاقتصادية الفاشلة لهكذا فكرة .. ( اذا تم دراستها هندسيا وبشكل علمي طبعا ليس كما تدرسه الاسواق لدينا فقد ذهبت مرة الى احد التجار وقلت له انني اريد ان استفيد من الطاقة الشمسية في التدفئة فأرشدني الى طريقة غير مجدية ولايمكن ان تشارك في زيادة الكسر الشمسي اكثر من 1 او 2 % ولكن بسبب جهله وجهل الذين )


----------



## asfour41 (1 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم .. بارك الله بك وبمجهودك الرائع .. 

بالنسبة لموضوع ان الماء تنتهي من اول شخص فهو موضوع غير دقيق صيفا لاننا نمر في فصل الصيف هنا بمراحل نحس فيها اننا بحاجة الى تبريد الماء وليس تسخينه ( بانعدام فكرة خلط الماء , فكل الماء يصبح حار ) . 

نحن متفقون على مبدأ الطاقة والبيئة والازمة العالمية وثقب الاوزون وغير ذلك من الشعارات التي درسناها في الجامعة كثيرا والتي اؤمن بها بشدة وادعو الى الحد منها ... ولكن هل تعتقد اخي الكريم بأن شعبنا العربي يعي هذه المبادئ ؟؟ انا اؤمن بأن لا احد يقدم على تركيب الاجهزة الشمسية الا لفكرة توفيرية معينة في مخيلته .. وهذا الكلام ينطبق ايضا على اوروبا .. الجدوى الاقتصادية هي الاساس .. 

وقد آمنت قبل فترة بمبدأ استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في التدفئة .. ولكن هذا المبدأ مالبث ان تشتت لدي بسبب الجدوى الاقتصادية الفاشلة لهكذا فكرة .. ( اذا تم دراستها هندسيا وبشكل علمي طبعا ليس كما تدرسه الاسواق لدينا فقد ذهبت مرة الى احد التجار وقلت له انني اريد ان استفيد من الطاقة الشمسية في التدفئة فأرشدني الى طريقة غير مجدية ولايمكن ان تشارك في زيادة الكسر الشمسي اكثر من 1 او 2 % ولكن بسبب جهله وجهل الذين يتعاملون )


----------



## asfour41 (1 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم .. بارك الله بك وبمجهودك الرائع .. 

بالنسبة لموضوع ان الماء تنتهي من اول شخص فهو موضوع غير دقيق صيفا لاننا نمر في فصل الصيف هنا بمراحل نحس فيها اننا بحاجة الى تبريد الماء وليس تسخينه ( بانعدام فكرة خلط الماء , فكل الماء يصبح حار ) . 

نحن متفقون على مبدأ الطاقة والبيئة والازمة العالمية وثقب الاوزون وغير ذلك من الشعارات التي درسناها في الجامعة كثيرا والتي اؤمن بها بشدة وادعو الى الحد منها ... ولكن هل تعتقد اخي الكريم بأن شعبنا العربي يعي هذه المبادئ ؟؟ انا اؤمن بأن لا احد يقدم على تركيب الاجهزة الشمسية الا لفكرة توفيرية معينة في مخيلته .. وهذا الكلام ينطبق ايضا على اوروبا .. الجدوى الاقتصادية هي الاساس .. 

وقد آمنت قبل فترة بمبدأ استخدام الطاقة الشمسية في التدفئة .. ولكن هذا المبدأ مالبث ان تشتت لدي بسبب الجدوى الاقتصادية الفاشلة لهكذا فكرة .. ( اذا تم دراستها هندسيا وبشكل علمي طبعا ليس كما تدرسه الاسواق لدينا فقد ذهبت مرة الى احد التجار وقلت له انني اريد ان استفيد من الطاقة الشمسية في التدفئة فأرشدني الى طريقة غير مجدية ولايمكن ان تشارك في زيادة الكسر الشمسي اكثر من 1 او 2 % ولكن بسبب جهله وجهل الذين يتعاملون معه )


----------



## عصام نورالدين (3 أبريل 2008)

ولماذا تستخدم السخانات الكهربائية إذاً...؟؟؟؟
قد لا تحتاج المنطقة لتسخين الماء صيفاً بشكل كبير ، خصوصاً وأن الكثير من السكان ( من المواطنين والعاملين من غير المملكة ) يسافرون صيفأً في إجازاتهم السنوية ......
لكن في بقيةالسنة يجب المحافظة على الماء الذي يسخن من أشعةالشمس...
أريد أن تقيس نسبة الاستهلاك العامة لا الاستهلاك الشخصي الذي في منزلك ......
اسأل الشركات التي تقدم السكن المجاني لموظفيها عن استهلاك الكهرباء ، واسأل المجمعات السكنية والفنادق والمشافي كذلك ، واسأل من لديه بيت كبير ( فيلا أو قصر) نفس السؤال ، وعند ذلك يمكن أن تحدد بدقة أكثر مدى الجدوى من هذه التجهيزات . 
أما عن التدفئة فنحن ، وفي الأجواء الباردة أكثر من المملكة ( أتحدث عن سوريا) نستفيد بشكل مقبول من هذه التجهيزات للتدفئة الأرضية ( علمياً ) .


----------



## asfour41 (3 أبريل 2008)

اخي الكريم نحن متفقين في المبدأ ولكن اختلافنا كبير جدا في الاصل .. 

على كل حال ستأتي الى السعودية وسترى وتلمس ما قصدته في كلامي .. كما تعلم من الصعب الحكم على الوضع وانت لم بعيد عنه .. وبالنسبة لنقطة التدفئة الارضية التي تستفيدون منها في سورية .. انا أشك بتلك الفائدة .. فاحدى الدراسات التي اجريتها كانت محاكاة نظام تدفئة في الاجواء السورية واللبنانية ومقدار الاستفادة من الطاقة الشمسية في هذا النظام .. وكانت النتيجة سلبية جدا والجدوى الاقتصادية فاشلة جدا وحسبك المثال التالي : 

اذا اردنا ان نحقق كسر شمسي مقداره 100 % في سورية ( دمشق ) في شقة حملها الحراري 3500 w .. فاننا نحتاج الى 22m2 لواقط شمسية ( بغض النظر عن نوع اللواقط فنحن نعلم بأن مردود اللواقط الانبوبية قريب جدا من مردود اللواقط المسطحة .. وتكون اللواقط المسطحة في الصيف افضل ) .. 

اذا 22 m2 لشقة واحدة (مشروع فاشل بالطبع ) !! اما اذا افترضنا ان الاستخدام سيكون كدعم للغلاية ففي هذه الحالة ستكون الجدوى الاقتصادية فاشلة جدا ..


----------



## naseh21 (5 يناير 2009)

اذا سمحتم لي بالدخول :

اذا كان استخدام الطاقة الشمسية للتدفئة والتسخين غير مجدي اقتصادياً في مثل اجواء منطقتنا وبالخصوص منطقة الخليج (قصر فترة البرد وانخفاض تلكفة التدفئة والتسخين بالكهرباء) ,

فهل هو مجدي في التبريد ؟

المعطيات الأولية مشجعة : طول فترة الصيف وطول فترة النهار، وفرة الاشعة (ضوئية وحرارية) الساقطة، الحاجة الماسة للتكييف للتبريد مع ارتفاع تكلفة التكييف والتبريد المعتمد على الكهرباء(نتييجة ارتفاع استهلاك الطاقة في التبريد)، عدم توفر الشبكة العامة للتزويد بالكهرباء في كثير من المناطق.

هل من افكار بهذا الخصوص؟ ارجو الافادة منكم نظراً لتخصصكم واهتمامكم الواضح بالموضوع

وجزيتم خيراً


----------



## أحمد المحمدي (5 يناير 2009)

اذا سمحتم لي بالدخول أخواني الاعزاء
فأنا أخوكم م/أحمد المحمدي أعمل في المملكه العربيه السعوديه - الرياض في مجال التسخين بالطاقه الشمسيه في توكيل فرنسي للطاقه الشمسيه يدعى جاك جيوردانوهنا في الرياض وتدعى المؤسسه مؤسسه مناخات التجاريه 
منذ عام 1993 اي مايقارب 16 عام في المملكه والشرق الاوسط 

حيث ان مجال المؤسسه هو التسخين المركزي وتسخين حمامات السباحه بالطاقه الشمسيه و تطبيقات الطاقه الشمسيه الاخرى بالضافه الى معالجه الهواء

وأحب او اوضح لكم ان استخدام المياه الساخنه هنا في السعوديه هو امر ضروري وليس عن طريق خزانات الموجوده بأعلى المنزل وما أقوله بناء علىخبرتي المتواضعه وايضا دراستي العلميه فأنا حاصل على الماستر في الطاقه الشمسيه وايضا بناء على كميه المشاريع التي قامت بها المؤسسه من مشاريع خاصه منازل وفيلل وقصور ومشاريع عامه كفنادق وجامعات وخلافه

حيث لايمكن الاعتماد على وجود خزان مركزي أو ماخلافه في سطوح المنزل يعمل على تسخين المياه بتعرضه لكميه من الحراره أو لاشعه الشمس فلا جدوى من ذلك والا فلا حاجه لوجود سخانات كهربائيه منفصله أو حتى سخان كهربي مركزي.....

ويمنكم زياره موقع الموسسه لاطلاع والاستفاده أكثر.......
www.climatech-sa.com

ويمنكم التواصل معي من خلال ال***** أو الاتصال مباشره 
[email protected]
0595590309 
.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 يناير 2009)

يوجد لدينا في مكتبنا الذي سيفتتح قريباً بإذن الله في مكة المكرمة : التبريد بواسطة الطاقة الشمسية .....

....................................انتظرونا...............................


----------



## rafek (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الطاقه الشمسيه واستخدماتها على الرابط
http://rafek.yoo7.com


----------



## عصام نورالدين (6 يناير 2009)

الأخ rafek 
نشكرك على تقديمك لهذا المنتدى ...
ولكن الموضوع هنا هو التركيز على توليد الكهرباء من الضوء ، ولأن ضوء الشمس مجاني ويصل إلى كل الكرة الأرضية فإننا نقول عنها (الطاقة الشمسية ) ، أما ما هو موجود في منتداك فيتحدث عن التسخين والتدفئة بالأشعة تحت الحمراء التي تصلنا من الشمس لأنها منبع حراري متوهج ....


----------



## mrxfclek (12 مارس 2012)

Date created : 05/12/2009 Print Comment Send this pageAFP - Carlos Tevez did his old side Manchester United a favour by scoring the winner as Manchester City beat leaders Chelsea 2-1 in the English Premier League on Saturday. City's win, which followed a run of seven straight league draws, cut fellow big-spenders Chelsea's lead over second-placed United, the reigning champions, to just two points. Chelsea,jordan pas cher, knocked out of the League Cup in a shoot-out on Wednesday by Blackburn, suffered further penalty misery when,burberry soldes, at 2-1 down with nine minutes left, England midfielder Frank Lampard saw his spot-kick saved by Shay Given. The Londoners took an eighth-minute lead at a rain-drenched Eastlands when, from a debatable corner, the ball eventually fell to Nicolas Anelka, whose shot was saved by Given only for the rebound to hit Emmanuel Adebayor and go in for an own goal. But Adebayor scored at the right end seven minutes before half-time when he struck from close range. Argentina striker Tevez then delighted both Manchester clubs by firing in a 56th-minute free-kick that wrongfooted Chelsea goalkeeper Petr Cech. Reigning champions United had earlier on Saturday kept the pressure on with a 4-0 victory away to West Ham. United went ahead on the stroke of half-time at Upton Park when veteran midfielder Paul Scholes unleashed a ferocious 20-yard shot. Midfielder Darron Gibson, who scored both United's goals in their mid-week League Cup quarter-final win over Tottenham, added a second with a right-footed shot into the top corner just after the hour mark. Antonio Valencia put the result beyond doubt in the 71st minute with United's third before England striker Wayne Rooney added a fourth goal. "It's always a difficult game and we had six defenders missing before the game,louboutin," United manager Sir Alex Ferguson told Sky Sports. "Then Gary Neville and Wes Brown had to come off." Ferguson,air jordan shoes, reflecting on Scholes's opener,air jordan, added: "It was a great goal to get at an important time." Basement club Portsmouth won in the league for only the third time this season with a 2-0 victory at home to Burnley. Arsenal leapfrogged North London rivals Tottenham, who play Everton on Sunday, into third place with a 2-0 win over Stoke. Liverpool were held to a frustrating goalless draw away to Blackburn while Aston Villa maintained their push for European football with a 3-0 victory at home to Hull. Birmingham came from behind to beat Wigan 3-2 while Wolves defeated fellow relegation candidates Bolton 2-1. Arsenal, after Cesc Fabregas's penalty was saved by Thomas Sorensem,ray ban, went ahead through Russia's Andrey Arshavin. But it was not until 11 minutes from time that substitute Aaron Ramsey settled the Gunners' nerves with a second goal in the 79th minute. Richard Dunne, up for a corner, put Villa in front with a 13th minute shot. Hull then lost midfielder Jimmy Bullard to injury at Villa Park before the hosts went 2-0 up after James Milner's cheeky lob over Hull keeper Matt Duke. John Carew's 88th minute penalty made it 3-0. Wigan took a 33rd minute lead though Charles N'Zogbia's curling shot. But Birmingham hit back with two goals in five minutes. Sebastian Larsson equalised with a free-kick just after the hour mark before Christian Benitez made it 2-1. Larsson scored his second goal, another free-kick,jordan shoes, but 3-1 to Birmingham became 3-2 when Jordi Gomez scored for Wigan a minute from full-time. At Fratton Park,burberry, second-half goals from Iceland defender Hermann Hreidarsson and Ivory Coast striker Aruna Dindane,louboutin pas cher, who had earlier missed a penalty,lunettes rayban, saw Portsmouth, who remain bottom,Lunettes De Soleil, to their first win under new boss Avram Grant. Victory meant Pompey closed to within two points of second-bottom Bolton and three of Wolves. The south coast side's relegation rivals faced one another at Molineux where defender Jody Craddock gave Wolves a third-minute lead. And Wolves made it 2-0 through Nenad Milijas in the 63rd minute before Bolton's Johan Elmander netted 11 minutes from time. Sunday's other match sees Fulham face Sunderland.相关的主题文章： or a narrow margin Bangladesh Takes Partial Step Back on Road to Democracy how Brazil'


----------

